# Anti-Depressants and Weight Gain!!!



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

This is the only really annoying side-effect from my anti-d (Mitrazapene) - I look like Ma Larkin - and I used to be fairly slim. I suppose its a small price to pay for feeling well but I HATE being overweight. I do try and be good and exercise every day but blimey oh riley how do you shift this weight. Anyone else relate??Sue


----------



## 20680 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sue, Ma Larkin was quite attractive.I have the opposite since starting Citalopram my appetite has diminished and I am underweight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh god bless Hampshire - we can't win can we!!!!!! No, as I say its a pretty small price to pay but I'm so bloody STARVIN' marvin all the time and I run around after 3 kids and a dog, work 2 days a week in an animal rescue centre, 1 day a week at my little one's school, swim, walk the dog but still I'm grazing 11 stone!!!!!I was very underweight prior to my admission into hospital and when on Prozac - never mind Hampshire, small baby steps, thats what they keep saying isn't it.Hope you are getting some of this wonderful weather - hot in Manchester - unheard of!!!Sue


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

You have my sympathies Sue. Paxil was what kick started my current huge weight gain. Sadly I've yet to figure out how to shift it despite having been off it for aaaaages! I'm sure it'll go eventually though, but like you said, so long as they're making you feel better it's worth it (ps, I saw your photo of you and Milo and seriously don't think you look the slightest bit large!).


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh god bless you Screamer - you're a mate. Its lovely to here from you, how are you doing?We are currently in the middle of a total bra soaker of a heat wave here in blighty!!!! We brits just ain't used to this - poor ****** dog's ruff is all droopy and he mooches about from one patch of shade to another bless him!!I'm still at the animal hospital and was being terrorised by a coupla badgers today - they are seriously scary but adorable from a safe distance - was just trying to clean up their cage. There is an adorable muscovy duck - oddly they've christened her Beryl (is she a scouser or summat!!) who just sits about looking moody.Right, tea time, so better go and wave some chips and steak in t'oven.LatersSue xxxx


----------

